# Officer Down: Jeffrey Mitchell - [Sacramento, California]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/27/2006
*Manhunt under way after Calif. deputy is killed*

*Officer Down: Jeffrey Mitchell* - [Sacramento, California]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 38
*Additional Info:* Deputy Jeffrey Mitchell had served with the Sacramento County Sheriff's Department for 9 years. He is survived by his wife and son.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Mitchell was shot and killed while conducting a traffic stop. *Date of Incident:* October 27, 2006

*Manhunt under way after Sacramento sheriff's deputy killed*
Marisa Lagos, Chronicle Staff Writer
San Francisco Chronicle
A search is on in Sacramento County for the person who shot and killed a sheriff's deputy early this morning.
Deputy Jeffrey Mitchell, 38, a nine-year veteran of the Sacramento County Sheriff's Department, was pronounced dead a little more than an hour after he was shot in the head.
Mitchell was killed after he pulled over a white Chevrolet van at 3:27 a.m. at Meiss and Dillard roads just south of Sacramento, authorities said.

*Full Story: Manhunt under way after Sacramento sheriff's deputy killed*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

DNA Evidence Found in California Deputy's Killing

*Story by kcra.com*

Investigators have found DNA evidence in the case of a Sacramento County Sheriff's deputy who was shot and killed during a traffic stop last week, authorities said. 
In a Thursday afternoon news conference, Sacramento County Sheriff John McGinness said the DNA evidence was gathered from a critical location at the scene where Deputy Jeff Mitchell was killed. 
"The DNA was found at a very critical, specific location at the scene and we've determined that the donor is a person other than Officer Mitchell," McGinness said. 
McGinness said the evidence significantly increases the chances that investigators will be able to solve the case through scientific means. 
Meanwhile, thousands of law enforcement officers from across the state are expected to in attendance Friday at a memorial service for Mitchell. 
The service will take place at 11 a.m. at Raley Field in West Sacramento and will be followed by a procession to the Elks Lodge in the Pocket area. 
Sacramento police officials said traffic delays are expected along the procession route and are advising motorists to take alternate routes. 
The procession is expected to leave Raley Field at 1 p.m. and travel through downtown Sacramento, the Land Park area and then into the Pocket area. 
The procession will proceed east over the Tower Bridge onto Capitol Mall to Ninth Street, south on Ninth Street to N Street, east on N Street to 11th Street, south on 11th Street to Broadway where it turns into Riverside Boulevard, and south on Riverside Boulevard to the Elks Lodge at 6446 Riverside Boulevard. 
Police said the procession is expected to last one to two hours. 
KCRA.com will provide live coverage of the memorial service at 11 a.m. Friday.

Previous Stories: 

November 2, 2006: Thousands Expected At Memorial For Slain Deputy
October 31, 2006: Deputies Seek Tips As Manhunt Continues
October 30, 2006: Search Continues For Sacramento Deputy's Killer
October 27, 2006: Manhunt Launched After Deputy Killed


----------

